# Help!!!



## sforys (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok i just started my 38 Gallon tank a little while ago and im new to this whole thing so i never new about fishless cycles until after i bought a couple of clown loaches. well getting to the point...
my nitrite levels are not changing at all they are just slowly climbing while my ammonia is at 0.
Here are my specs.
Nitrates 10
Nitrites 5
Ammonia 0
I know they are only clowns but i still dont want them to die.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Do a substantial water change to help alleviate the nitrites. The clown loaches should be fine.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You could also add Prime.  It detoxifies ammonia and nitrites.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... php?id=324


----------



## sforys (Mar 31, 2008)

i just went out and bought some matrix by seachem yesterday to hopefully grow more bacteria. i've only had the fish for about 2 weeks so i think the tank might still be cycling :-?


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

The tank is definitely still cycling. STOP feeding the fish, do the recommended water change, and read this Article on Cycling.

Barbie


----------



## sforys (Mar 31, 2008)

i did the water change so hopefully my levels should drop to zero in a week or so


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

the water change will drop the nitrites immediatly... and then they will again start to climb, until the bacteria colony catches up enough to handle the bio load of the tank...

Although I've never used these products myself, I suggest heavy water change until the nitrite is 1ppm or below and add Bio Spira or Cycle to the tank to speed things along.


----------



## sforys (Mar 31, 2008)

ya i was thinking of going out and buying some cycle(stupid fish store with no bio spira) :lol:


----------

